# Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2014)

*Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?​*
Nachts zu angeln hat ja seinen speziellen Reiz.

Neben vielen Fischen, wie beim Karpfen, die sich nachts besser fangen lassen, spielt für viele Angler ja auch das Erlebnis, nachts draussen zu sein, eine große Rolle.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es viele Angler, die nachts nicht angeln wollen.
Sei es, weil es spezielles Equipement erfordert (Lampen etc., zum Spinnfischen, Zelte etc. beim ansitzen), zum anderen, weil es an ihren Gewässern vielleicht nicht ganz so sicher ist nachts..

Wieder andere haben die Chance gar nicht, weil bei ihnen das Nachtangeln, sei es durch Gesetzgeber/Behörden, Verbände oder Bewirtschafter verboten ist.


Daher gehen manche gar nicht, einige nur kurz (spinnfischen) ein paar Stunden in  der Dunkelheit, während andere ganze Nächte durchangeln.

Wie siehts bei euch aus mit Nachts angeln?
Geht ihr überhaupt?
Wenn ja, wie lange?
Wie oft?



*Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277827


----------



## wusel345 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Moin Thomas,

ist seltener geworden, das Nachtangeln. Ab einem gewissen Alter zieht man sein Bett vor :q, obwohl es nachts event. besser beisst. Sind die richtigen Leute in den Sommermonaten dabei und es sind warme Nächte, dann kann es auch schon mal länger werden, dass man abends am Wasser belibt.


----------



## Schneidi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich geh oft nachzangeln aber nur bis 1 uhr. Würde gern die nacht durchangeln aber geht ja leider nicht. Danke nachtangelverbot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter zieht man sein Bett vor :q,


*S*ein Bett oder ein Bett??
Grins...
:q:q


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nachts habe ich andere "Pflichten" denen ich äußerst gerne nachkomme....

 Eventuell mal 'ne Stunde nach SU....


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe gerne Nachts angeln und dies in BW, trotz Nachtangelverbot!
Das geht allerdings nur, weil es bei mir am Gewässer vom Verein toleriert wird.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Oft in die Nacht rein, so bis 24/01Uhr,
selten nur noch die ganze Nacht durch (so um 5x im Jahr)
und noch seltener in der Nacht los, um die Köder schon bei der Morgendämmerung im Wasser zu haben, 
obwohl diese Zeit oft die Beste ist.

Aber da lockt mich mein Bett doch mittlerweile mehr oder aber andere Unternehmungen des Nachts am Wochenende. 
|rolleyes
 Und unter der Woche mag's mir auch nicht mehr antun, nach durchfischter Nacht morgens zur Arbeit zu gehen.

Außerdem hab ich meist wenig Lust mit dem ganzen Gerödel (Zelt, Liege,...) anzurücken, obwohl vorhanden.
Im Sommer gehen da manchmal lieber Nächte einfach im Stuhl mit 2 Stündchen einnicken, obwohl die Knochen mittlerweile gegen solche Aktionen protestieren.


Nachtangelverbote... #d 
so dumm, dass Normalbürger sich bei Dieter Nuhr darüber totlachen.


----------



## Siever (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe schon gerne nachts raus zum angeln. Allerdings nur mit Hund und/oder Kollegen. Allein geh ich nur so bis 0 Uhr oder so... . Schlafen würde ich allein nicht mehr am Wasser...  . Außer vielleicht in meinem Boot. Das wollte ich dieses Jahr mal austesten.


----------



## Jonathan (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe selten Nachts angeln, meist im Urlaub und dann immer mit jemanden zusammen. Aber es macht schon spaß und es ist ein ganz anders Gefühl, als am Tage.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



> Nachtangelverbote... #d
> so dumm, dass Normalbürger sich bei Dieter Nuhr darüber totlachen.


Ist leider nicht zum "totlachen", allerdings in höchstem Maß lächerlich, dieses Gesetz.
Die BW grüne Regierung ist der Meinung, dass die Fische ihre Nachtruhe brauchen!
Und die Verbandsrentner haben, als sie um ihre Meinung befragt wurden, natürlich ihre heimische Bettruhe zum Vorbild für andere gemacht.
Das Nachtangelverbot ist einer der Gründe für mich, dieses Jahr die RLP
Rheinkarte zu holen und auf die der BW Seite zu verzichten!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Eigentlich nur noch in die Nacht hinein, oder noch bei Dunkelheit ans Wasser. Eine, oder mehrere Nächte durchangeln ist mir mittlerweile auch zu unbequem geworden. Ausnahme ist das Wallerfischen vom Boot aus. Da lässt es sich auch nächtigender Weise gut sein.


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Sobald es wärmer wird, ziehe ich an meine Stellen die nur im Sommer und Nachts funktionieren. Am besten funktioniert das in der Spätschichtwoche, und wenn der Rhein den optimalen Pegel hat, dann kann ich an Stellen von denen jeder Angler träumt. 
Aber die ganze Nacht durch geangelt wird nicht mehr, meist ist um 2-3Uhr Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

wegen der familie bin ich in der woche meist erst nach dem abendbrot losgetiegert und sitz dann so bis mitternacht. maximal bis zwei uhr, wegen der fühen aufsteherei.
oft kommt man auch schwerlich vom wasser los: es könnte ja nochmal beißen, wenn man noch ein halbes stündchen länger wartet. ein ende zu finden kann ganz schön schwer fallen. =(


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Moinsen,
kann mich uns Älteren anschließen.
Früher die Nächte um die Ohren gehauen und von Angeln zur Arbeit.
Heute bringe ich das nicht mehr. Ab Mai bis Oktober dann Nachmittags bis ca. 01:00 Uhr und dann is schluss.
Carsten


----------



## Schuppi 56 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

AW: Nachtfischen

Sicher Nachts da man  da seine Ruhe hat und  die Fische Akiver sind als am tag  und mit Den 24 Std -Karten  ist das  ganz normal .
Ich  geh schon immer nachts zum Fischen  in dr Regen ab 20:30 bis 6 uhr früh 
Es gibt auch spezzele nacht karten  von 18:00-6:00 uhr  Früh  also haben mir ja schon ein  Super  Arngoment Nachts zu gehen 
lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Im Sommer bin ich meist gegen 19 Uhr am Wasser und gehe auf Friedfisch (Karpfen, Brassen usw) Kurz bevor es dunkel wird stippe ich ein paar Köfis und gehe auf Zander. Meistens bin ich dann bis 23 / 24 Uhr am Wasser und fahre dann weg. Länger als 3 Uhr nachts war ich noch nie draußen.


----------



## Norman B. (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich fische regelmäßig nachts. Letztes Jahr machte diese Form rund 80% meiner Angel-Aktivitäten aus.
Meist fahre ich ans Wasser wenn die Kinder im Bett sind und baue dann morgens gegen 5 wieder ab um auf Arbeit zu fahren. Da das ein wenig stressig ist (gerade wenn es gut läuft), kommt das nur 1-2 mal die Woche vor.
Das gute ist, dass innerhalb der Woche nachts nur wenige Menschen am Wasser sind und man so seine Ruhe hat und die gewünschten Stellen meist auch nicht belegt sind.


----------



## beifisch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe in die Nacht hinein zum Angeln aber nur bis ein oder zwei Uhr,danach geht meist auch nicht mehr viel.
Gruß beifisch


----------



## bacalo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Halte es wie die meisten meines Jahrganges.
Die 3x beziehen sich auf die Übernachtungsangeln mit unserer Fischerjugend und 1-2/3 x geht's mit einer gemütlichen Herrenrunde des Abends ans Wasser. Wobei hier wohl eher die "Lebensweisheiten" bzw. die weist-DU-noch-Geschichten der in die Jahre gekommenen Angelfreunde die Highlight's sind.
Wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt, Angeln ist soooo vielseitig; es kommt nur darauf an, was man(n) daraus macht.

Es grüßt
ein alter, müder und relativ verbrauchter Angler .


----------



## labralehn (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Da ich meist nur am Wochenende genug Zeit habe zum Angeln, angel ich da auch ganze Nächte durch. Ich suche mir dazu abgelegene Stellen, an die keiner zum kontrollieren kommt. Gibt nix Schöneres als Nachts durchzuangeln.


----------



## Frankenfischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Seit das Nachtangeln in Bayern und bei uns im Verein erlaubt ist (und ich mir vor 2 Jahren ein Zweimannzelt gekauft habe) gehe ich mit meinem Sohn regelmäßig am Wochende zum Nachtangeln. Die Chancen nachts zum Erfolg zu kommen sind doch wesentlich höher als bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Da sich meine Zielfische in den letzten 2 Jahren etwas verändet haben angel ich nun selten durch die ganze Nacht. Ein paar mal im Jahr wird aber dann doch noch durchgezogen.

Ich fange aber regelmässig im Dunkeln an, oder angel ins Dunkle rein. Gelegentliche Aal Ansitze dann auch bis weit in die Nacht, aber eher nicht bis zum Morgengrauen.

Als ich noch extrem auf Karpfen geangelt habe, waren +60 Nächte im Jahr am Wasser die Regel.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Wenn ich nachts auf Aal gehe, dann hau ich meistens irgendwann in der Nacht wieder ab. Wenn ich bis 2 oder 3 meine Aale nicht gefangen habe, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass noch welche beißen eher gering.

Anders sieht es beim Waller oder Karpfenangeln aus. Da schlag ich in der Abenddämmerung am Wasser auf, bring meine Montagen aus und dann heißt es warten bis zum nächsten Morgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Wobei warten und schlafen in diesem Fall beliebig austauschbar sind.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe fast ausschließlich nachts Angeln.
Nachmittags/Abends ans Gewässer fahrn, Gerödel aufbaun, evtl Köfis fangen, sehr selten noch was essen und dann direkt prnnen legen. Morgens dann schön bis 10 ausschlafen, einpacken, heim fahrn, Mittagessen.
Ich hab ca 12 Stunden meine Köder im Wasser, sitz aber maximal davon 4 aktiv da, dif ich merke. Brauch keine Verpflegung mitnehmen und hab noch dazu Ruhe vor etwaigen Kollegen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olaft64 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Da BW und Nachtangelverbot- leider nein.

 Aber ab Mai oder so werde ich dann mal bis 1.00 Uhr mit der Zanderrute den Wallern nachstellen  (das darf man nicht nur bis 1 Std. nach SU, sondern bis um 1.00 Uhr).

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## Vanner (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich bin öfter, aber nicht regelmäßig, die Nacht über alleine beim Angeln. Bin dann so ab 17:00 am Wasser und packe erst wieder gegen 10:00 ein, geht natürlich nur wenn ich am nächsten Tag frei habe. Da kann man die Ruhe am Gewässer richtig genießen und den Nachthimmel zu betrachten ist auch sehr eindrucksvoll.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *S*ein Bett oder ein Bett??
> Grins...
> :q:q




*MEIN* Bett


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Gehe oft ganze Nächte los - auch am Rhein - Aal, Zander und Wels erfordern dies schonmal - und es macht mir ne Menge Spaß!

Ist auch stressfrei, da mein Hund immer dabei ist & wenn "die Jungs" Zeit haben, dann ist auch immer der Grill mit dabei!

Oft steht "Fische fangen" dabei nicht im Vordergrund & es macht einfach eine Menge Spaß!

...vor allem, wenn Horden von Halbstarken oder sonstige komische Gestalten zum "Überfall" ansetzen & der Hund dann ein bißchen Spaß hat & mal was bellen & laufen darf....

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Tino34 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

bei uns herrscht leider Nachtangelverbot am "Vereinssee" und Umgebung!!!


----------



## glavoc (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

ich würde ja gern, darf aber leider nicht...Nachtangelverbot in BaWü


----------



## pxnhxxd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich bevorzuge am Rhein eigendlich immer das nächtliche Spinnfischen.

Über Tag ist zuviel Trubel,  Nachts hat man seine Ruhe.


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Früher als "Nur" Karpfenangler - ja -. Heute als nur "Classy Catcher" ziehe ich in der Nacht mein Bett vor, es sei denn ein neuer Nacht - Geocache ist in der Gegend gelegt ....


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Die Vorgabe wann ich Angeln gehe macht mir eigentlich mein Zielfisch. Aus diesem Grunde fast nur bei Dunkelheit am Wasser. Gerne auch mal die ganze Nacht. Und so eine schöne Liege mit kuscheligem Schlafsack ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe eigentlich nur in den Wintermonaten (Oktober-März) nachts fischen...dann bin ich mit Spinn- bzw. Finessemethoden auf Zanderjad


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Ich gehe eigentlich nur in den Wintermonaten (Oktober-März) nachts fischen...dann bin ich mit Spinn- bzw. Finessemethoden auf Zanderjad



" Dann" oder meinst du "sonst" ???


----------



## Forellenseeking (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich liebe das Angeln bei Nacht, es gibt nichts schöneres als wenn am Wasser langsam alles anfängt ruhig zu werden und man sich bei jedem kleinsten rascheln zu tode erschreckt  Leider darf ich Nachts nicht alleine ans Wasser (Eltern -.-) aber wenn mich dann mal doch jemand begleitet genieße ich das dann noch mehr.
LG Jonas


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nabend,

 Da ich meist WE oder Wochenweise am Teich bin sind die Nächte eh automatisch mit drinn. Dazu kommt das mein Zielfisch hier an den Gewässern zu 80% nachts beißt...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich gehe gerne Nachts angeln und dies in BW, trotz Nachtangelverbot!
> Das geht allerdings nur, weil es bei mir am Gewässer vom Verein toleriert wird.
> 
> Jürgen




Ich gehe natürlich nicht nachts angeln|rolleyes, weil es in BW verboten ist!|rolleyes Is ja klar, oder? Toleranz? Braucht man das in Süddeutschland?


----------



## HendrikCarphunter (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Moin jungs, 
da ich mit großer leidenschaft Carperholicer bin gehe meist ausschließlich 1 bis 2 am stück an unseren see und nächtige dort und ich pers. muss sagen ich find meinen schlafsack und die liege viel gemütlicher als mein bett ausserdem ist dass erlebnis von einem singenden delkim geweckt zu werden viel zu schön


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

vom boot aus im sommer öfters. vom land aus eher weniger, da wird früher abgebrochen.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

@neukieler, ich meine dann |wavey:
Ich gehe eigentlich nur von Oktober bis März nachts ans Wasser, weil die Zander dann in meinen Gewässern am besten beißen, tagsüber hatte ich wenig Erfolge und dann mal nachts am Wasser und gleich mal 5 Zettis erwischt und seitdem mach ich das regelmäßig...such ich die Fische jigge ich meist, habe ich sie gefunden, kommt das DropshotGerödel ran...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> @neukieler, ich meine dann |wavey:
> Ich gehe eigentlich nur von Oktober bis März nachts ans Wasser, weil die Zander dann in meinen Gewässern am besten beißen, tagsüber hatte ich wenig Erfolge und dann mal nachts am Wasser und gleich mal 5 Zettis erwischt und seitdem mach ich das regelmäßig...such ich die Fische jigge ich meist, habe ich sie gefunden, kommt das DropshotGerödel ran...



Das find ich echt mal interessant.  Fischt du im fließ oder stillwasser? Ich hab nämlich in der hamburger elbe genau das gegenteilige. Tagsüber kann ich mit dropshot den einen oder anderen(wenn auch meist untermaßige) zander fangen. Sobald es dunkel wird, bekomm ich die zimperlichen diven nur mit krawall ans band. Sprich: rasselwobbler, gufis mit ACHTUNG FERKELALARM: "dicken schwänzen" und echtem fisch. .... halt alles was lärm und geruch macht. Wenn du im stillem baggersee fischt macht das natürlich sinn dass sie nur im dunklen aktiv sind


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich befische ein langsam fließenden ca. 50 m breiten und im schnitt 3 m tiefen Fluss...Wassertrübung geht von glasklar bis Milchkaffee...manchmal fließt der Fluss je nach Windrichtung auch mal rückwärts...achja das Gewässer ist hohem Angeldruck ausgesetzt, hat aber ein gutes Potenzial an Fisch...


----------



## Surf (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich gehe eigentlich nur über Nacht auf die Jagd,  wenn es sich einrichten lässt. 
So kann ich beide Dämmerungen mitnehmen. 
Zudem kann ich so auch gute Stelle beangeln, die ich sonst vermeide, weil dort  zuviel Publikum unterwegs ist ( UND mich volllabert a la ' " Mein schwager hat hier 30 Hechte mit dem selben Regenwurm gefangen.......")
 Meine Ausrüstung halte ich gerade am Rhein sehr sehr übersichtlich im Gegensatz zu sonst ( also etw 80% kleiner).
Suche auch immer nach Mitsteitern.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Genau wenig Ausrüstung ist wichtig in der Nacht...mein Kumpel hat mal mächtig Gerödel mitgeschleppt und seine 150 € Rute stehen lassen...
Ich habe eigentlich nur meine Umhängetasche, ne kleine Box, ne DS-Rute, ne Jigrute ung ggf. nen Kescher bei |kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nacht angeln vom Boot,allein,was kann es entspannenderes geben?Die Ruhe und die Dunkelheit ,nur die Geräusche der Nacht.Ne Stunde vor dem absoluten dunkel sein muß ich schon am Platz sein,meine Sachen haben alle ihren Platz den den Gebrauch von Lampen vermeide ich möglichst.Ist noch so aus Ostzonen Zeit als es verboten war.Wenn die ersten Frühaufsteher kommen hau ich spätestens ab.Natürlich ist es besonders schön wenn dann das Abendbrot auch mitkommt.Auf Aal angle ich nicht
 ist aber oft Beifang der sich gern verschenken läßt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Bin hauptsächlich Feierabendangler:
Ich fang meistens erst in der Dämmerung an.
Wenn ich es vorher schaffe geh ich lieber spazieren und such mir dann meinen Platz aus...

Ein Nachtangelverbot besteht bei uns im Verein übrigens auch.
Es hat aber einen rein fakultativern Charakter.
Oder einen Selektiven:
:mWer es ernst nimmt, der wird nicht mehr ernst genommen!

Das ist anscheindend der große Unterschied zw. Bayern und BW:
Wir können zwar beide kein Hochdeutsch, aber wir lassen uns nicht von irgendwelchen Paragraphenreitern bevormunden.
Schwachsinnige Vorschriften werden ignoriert.
Und wer sie schluckt macht sich lächerlich...

Es soll sich aber hier niemand angegriffen fühlen!
(außer er lebt in Bayern...)
Mir geht es nur um unterschiedliche regionale Gepflogenheiten, die es zu beachten gilt...


Bei uns gilt der Grundsatz, daß ziviler Ungehorsams oberste Bürgerpflicht ist!
Genau das ist ein Hauptgrund, warum ich gerne in Bayern lebe!


----------



## Aloha (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Es gibt beim Angeln nichts bessere als im Sommer  Nachts mit einer Flasche Bier und einer Kippe am See zu sitzen.Ich bleibe meistens eine Nacht manchmal auch zwei. Dann brauche ich wieder mein Bett.


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bin hauptsächlich Feierabendangler:
> Ich fang meistens erst in der Dämmerung an.
> Wenn ich es vorher schaffe geh ich lieber spazieren und such mir dann meinen Platz aus...
> 
> ...


 Richtig, so wird`s gemacht, ich finde die Bayern gut. Ich hab 1,5 Jahre in Bayern gearbeitet, für eine große Baufirma.  
*Alkoholverbot* im ganzen Werk, aber überall wird Bier getrunken, es gab sogar  Getränkeautomaten mit Bier und keinen hat es gestört. Bei uns in Norddeutschland undenkbar.


----------



## ha.jo (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ist so ziemlich der hirnloseste Beitrag und das dümmste Beispiel für zivilen Ungehorsam bei schwachen Regeln oder Gesetzen!|peinlich
  Ein Bekannter ist seit über 30 Jahren Invalide, weil sein besoffener Arbeitskollege dachte, ist doch egal ob verboten oder nicht.
  Der Verursacher ging für 2 Jahre in den Kahn, sein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege ist heute ein körperliches Wrack mit allen finanziellen, seelischen und familiären Problemen.
  Macht ja nichts, war aber cooler ziviler Ungehorsam!#q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich angle mindestens genauso oft in der Nacht, wie auch am Tag. Dann aber meist nur so bis um 2 Uhr. Selten mal länger. Ich habe nämlich auch keine Liege. Und als Zelt nehme ich maximal ein Schirmzelt mit Moskitonetz als Überwurf. An der Elbe war das Netz dieses Jahr die Grundlage dafür, dass man die Nacht dort überlebt hat.


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Lieber ha.jo, verwechsle nicht Bier trinken mit Saufen #d. Es war nie einer betrunken, dafür ist die Arbeit zu gefährlich, mussten ja auch alle noch mit dem Auto nach Hause.
 Bier ist nun mal Grundnahrungsmittel in Bayern.
 Außerdem bin ich Antialkoholiker.


 Nun zum Nachtangeln.  
 Im Frühjahr, wenn das Wasser in den großen Seen noch zu kalt ist, beangel ich kleinere Gewässer von Land aus, dann aber nur bis max 1 Uhr. Wenn in den Seen was geht, bin ich aber nur noch mit dem Boot draußen und dann wird fast nur noch nachts durch-geangelt.  Im Herbst und Winter, beim Barsch und Hecht-angeln, natürlich nur noch an Tag.


----------



## jigga1986 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

wir angeln fast nur nachts, da tagsüber die Grundeln stören


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Mit nem Transporter vorfahren ,Zelt,Liege,Grill ,Bier,.........und möglichst viele Kumpels
dann die Angeln aus bringen und wenn´s piept aus dem Schlafsack hüpfen?
Nee,nee will ich hier nicht mießmachen,in jungen Jahren hab ich das auch gemacht ,nur ham wir das Sause mit angeln genannt.Hatten es nicht so komfotabel wie es heute ist aber nicht weniger lustig-ABER wollen wir das wirklich mit zum Nachtangeln zählen ? Ich tu es nicht ,trotzdem erinnere ich mich noch gern daran,schon wegen der vielen peinlichen Pannen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



zokker schrieb:


> Lieber ha.jo, verwechsle nicht Bier trinken mit Saufen #d. Es war nie einer betrunken, dafür ist die Arbeit zu gefährlich, mussten ja auch alle noch mit dem Auto nach Hause.
> Bier ist nun mal Grundnahrungsmittel in Bayern.
> .


Mir hat das Beispiel auch nicht gefallen.
Und nach ha.jo´s Geschichte ist es mir richtig übel aufgestoßen...

Aber der Bierautomat in einer Firma mit striktem Alkoholverbot ist halt wirklich der absolute Klassiker!

Zokker hat, als Nordlicht, verstanden, wie´s läuft:

Die Sache ist ganz klar geregelt:
Saufen verboten!

:mAber solange es kein Problem gibt, gibt es kein Problem!


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Hi, das vergangene Jahr war mein bisher stärkstes Nachtangeljahr mit etwas über 40 Nächten, meist peile ich so die 35 Nächte / Jahr an. 2011 und 12 waren es aber leider deutlich weniger.
Inzwischen habe ich das Nachtangeln richtig wertschätzen gelernt, da ich so nur einen geringen Zeitverlust in der Familie habe, Bzw. diese auch gerne dran teilnehmen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



jkc schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich das Nachtangeln richtig wertschätzen gelernt, da ich so nur einen geringen Zeitverlust in der Familie habe, Bzw. diese auch gerne dran teilnehmen kann.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich versuche, einen Tag in der Woche gegen 16 Uhr aus der Firma zu kommen und gehe dann bis in die Nacht hinein fischen oder aber ist stehe am Wochenende sehr früh morgens auf und bin gegen 10 Uhr wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Pudel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich würde gern nachts angeln! 
Leider hier in BW nicht erlaubt! 
Dank Arbeit und Familie komm ich in den Wintermonaten nur ein bis zwei mal zum fischen. Dann kommt schon das frühjahr wieder! 
Wird Zeit dass mein kleiner ( 3 Jahre) älter wird und er auch mal irgendwo über Nacht mit kann! |uhoh: Leider dauert das noch ne ganze Ecke.


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

@ Pudel.
mach dir keine falschen Hoffnungen,als Dreijährige haben mein Sohn sowie
mein Enkel leidenschaftlich geangelt,mit sechs hatten sie ganz andere Hobbys und fanden angeln stinklangweilig.Nun hoffe ich auf meinen Urenkel,hoffentlich wird es kein Mädchen (ist ja noch nicht mal gezeugt)


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Pudel.
> mach dir keine falschen Hoffnungen,als Dreijährige haben mein Sohn sowie
> mein Enkel leidenschaftlich geangelt,mit sechs hatten sie ganz andere Hobbys und fanden angeln stinklangweilig.Nun hoffe ich auf meinen Urenkel,hoffentlich wird es kein Mädchen (ist ja noch nicht mal gezeugt)



Meine Nichte geht gerne angeln. Also nicht verzweifeln


----------



## Brachsenfan (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Natürlich geh ich nachts angeln!

 Fang immer noch gern Aal und den fängt man nun mal hauptsächlich nachts!

 Aber auch Karpfen oder Zander beangel ich lieber nachts.


----------



## lsski (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich angel *am liebsten 3 Tage und Nächte*
Das Angeln auf Ziehlfische ist mit Längeren Ansitzen erfolgreicher und aussagekräftiger.
Dann weis man in etwa wann wo zu welcher Zeit die Fische beißen.
Das ist ein Geheimniss meines Erfolges.......

Außer auf Aal die beisen am besten nur Nacht´s.

Nachts ist es wichtig das man auf garkeinen Fall frieren darf oder Durchnässt wird. Essen und Trinken nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kössi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Also ich fahre häufig bis 1°° oder 2°° Uhr angeln. Das zählt bei mir zum Nachangeln. Wenns passt bleibe ich auch bis früh. Ich finds gut wenns hell wird und der Tag erwacht, und wie schon beschrieben nimmt man beide Dämmerungen mit. Da der Zander mein Zielfisch ist, ist das auch die fängigste Zeit!  Kössi


----------



## mantikor (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



> Nachts ist es wichtig das man auf garkeinen Fall frieren darf oder Durchnässt wird. Essen und Trinken nicht vergessen.



weisste noch die nacht mit 10° temperaturabfall, was haben wir gefroren^^ und eis auf dem zelt und stuhl!


----------



## kappldav123 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Pudel.
> mach dir keine falschen Hoffnungen,als Dreijährige haben mein Sohn sowie
> mein Enkel leidenschaftlich geangelt,mit sechs hatten sie ganz andere Hobbys und fanden angeln stinklangweilig.Nun hoffe ich auf meinen Urenkel,hoffentlich wird es kein Mädchen (ist ja noch nicht mal gezeugt)



Mein Sohnemann war mit 4 das erstemal mit angeln. Jetzt ist er 6 und freut sich schon riesig auf das Frühjahr, wenn er mit mir nen ganzes Wochenende raus kann. In nem reichlichen Jahr ist er 8 und bekommt seinen Jugendfischereischein. Da freut er sich jetzt schon drauf (und ich auch  ).


----------



## welsstipper (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

ich gehe 90 % nur über nacht angeln liegt aber meist eher am zielfisch ... karpfen und wels...

allerdings sind meine 2 freunde immer dabei ... der "kleine hund" und die 9mm dank waffenschein auch kein problem ...


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Coole Umfrage.

@Thomas: noch besser hätte ich sie gefunden wenn die Antwortmöglichkeiten so wären:

- ich geh gar nicht
- ich geh manchmal für ein paar Stunden 
- ich geh manchmal die ganze Nacht
- ich geh manchmal (sowohl für ein paar Stunden als auch die ganze Nacht)
- ich geh regelmäßig für ein paar Stunden
- ich geh regelmäßig die ganze Nacht
- ich geh regelmäßig (sowohl für ein paar Stunden als auch die ganze Nacht)

Ne Definition von "manchmal" und "regelmäßig" würd auch noch helfen.

Das wäre genauer. Zusammenfassen kannst es am Ende bei deiner Auswertung immer noch.


----------



## zokker (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Und was ist mit:
Ich würde gern, aber meine frau lässt mich nicht.
Meine frau glaubt ich bin, aber ich bin gar nicht
usw


----------



## Perca3.0 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

@zokker:
das muss natürlich auch noch rein


----------



## Honiggurami (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nachtangeln die ganze Nacht durch! 95% Von 16uhr bis 13Uhr nächsten Tages, ohne zu schlafen damit man natürlich die Bisse mitbekommt. =) 
War mal mit jemanden aus dem Forum zum Nachtangeln verabredet und war verblüfft das er nur 2h nach SU gemacht hat da ich bisher Nachtangeln immer die ganze Nacht ausgeübt hatte, für mich ist Nachtangeln auch genau das, die ganze Nachtüber mir gehts aber nicht nur um den fang sondern auch um den Flair den man hat, unbeschreibliches Gefühl, aber ich bin ja bei sowas eher der Hardcore Angler.|supergri

Ps: Ohne Zelt und ohne Liege, nur gut Gerüstet und mit Stuhl. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Hardcore - cool.......


----------



## Honiggurami (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Was meinst du jetz damit Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nur aufm Stuhl - selbst ich hab inzwischen Liege und Dackelgarage--
Reschpekt.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Mag für nen übernacht Ansitz gehen. Ich lob mir aber Zelt mit winterskin, gescheite liege und Schlafsack.


----------



## Honiggurami (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei dir am Gewässer ist aber bei unserem Gewässer (Main) haben wir am Ufer meistens genug Wiese, da reicht eine Decke und man kann sich besten reinlegen falls man vom Stuhl genug hat, im Winter aber würd ich das jetz nicht machen, da bist du schneller Krank als du gucken kannst....Da würde sich evtl. eine Liege oder sogar Zelt besser eignen allerdings sind bei uns Zelte mit Boden verboten. Ausserdem darf ich nicht mit dem Auto nicht ans Ufer fahren und muss daher 10Minuten vom Wagen bis zur Anglerstelle laufen, und da ist man froh wenn man weniger zu schleppen hat.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Honiggurami (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

@ Nordbeck
Ich hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen. Im Sommer tue ich das, im Winter finde ich keine Zeit zum angeln, höchstens paar mal mit der Spinnrute raus und dann nur morgens leider, obwohl ich doch eher der Ansitzangler bin.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

da hast du natürlich recht, im sommer genieß ich es auch mit leichtem gepäck ohne zelt (dann aber doch mit schirm) zu fischen.
jetzt im moment wär das aber harakiri ^^
zum krankwerden sei noch gesagt, ich hatte seit august keinen schnupfen oder sonstwas, bilde mir ein es härtet doch ein wenig ab und stärkt die immunabwehr


----------



## lucio29 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Nachtangeln ?
Sternenklarer Himmel ,kein Wind , angenehme Temperaturen und die totale Ruhe am Wasser.Einen guten Gesprächspartner und Verpflegung für die Nacht.Die Angelköder liegen auf Grund für Zander.Daß alles ist für mich die totale Entspannung . Und da ist es mir am anderen Morgen egal ob ich etwas gefangen habe oder nicht! Schöne oder tolle Angelnächte kann man nicht beschreiben die muß man erleben.


----------



## Honiggurami (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

@ lucio29

So siehts aus, in meinem fall sieht das folgend aus.

Paar Freunde mit ans Wasser nehmen sowie die Freundin, gemütlich Shisha rauchen, Musik hören, sich unterhalten und das miteinander genießen. Wenn man mal was fängt ist es Super aber nicht zwingend notwendig und sicherlich nicht DER Grund zum Nachtangeln. 
Ach wo ich wieder in errinerungen Schwebe freue ich mich umsomehr auf dem Sommer und im August auf den Sizilien Urlaub. |rolleyes

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

musik und nichtangler am wasser geht gar nicht find ich. 
grade das führt dazu, dass es verbote etc gibt. nicht dass ich dir oder deinen freunden das unterstelle. aber ich kenn viele wo dann einer angelt und 4 leute machen lagerfeuer, grillen, lärmen, saufen und machen dreck bzw. lassen ihren müll dort.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Krach (in jeglicher Form) am Wasser kann ich gar nicht haben.

Auch in puncto rumtrampeln, übermäßig laut reden, übelst aufgedrehte Bissanzeiger (unidealerweise noch beim Schnur-Justieren eingeschaltet) usw.

Ich persönlich finde: Je stiller und unauffälliger, desto besser.


----------



## Honiggurami (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

Kann ich verstehen das ihr so denkt aber bei uns geht das geregelt zu und besaufen wird sich auch nicht, die Musik hält sich in grenzen. Da habe ich aber auch Glück mit meinen Freunden da diese mit einer respektvollen einstellung zur Natur ans Wasser gehen. Lagerfeuer kann ich nicht ab haben und wird auch nicht gemacht. Und bei uns in Frankfurt am Main ist genug lärm Nachts, nicht nur am Wochenende wird gefeiert, ist aber halt auch Ffm und nicht irgent eine Kleinstadt.

Fische fängt man trotzdem ausserdem bin ich nicht so Doof und positioniere meine Montage 1-2m vor unserem Ufer sondern werfe diese woanderst aus und da fühlen sich (meiner Meinung nach) die Fische nicht gestört, ist aber vom Gewässer abhängig an der Nidda würd ich auch nur mit Angler gehen und dies bei Stille.
Und zum Thema Nichtangler am Wasser, wieso sollten nur Angler am Gewässer sein? Solange sich jeder anständig in der Natur benimmt, hat auch jeder das Recht sich am Gewässer aufzuhalten. Ich sage euch ganz ehrlich den meisten Dreck den ich am Gewässer finde ist der Dreck von verantwortungslosen Anglern. 

Und wenn man Maisdosen, Schnur und Wurmboxen findet ist doch die wahrscheinlichkeit gering das dies von einem Nichtangler kommt, da darf ich dann meistens denen ihrn Dreck ebenfalls weg machen, ist leider die Traurige Wahrheit rund um Fechenheim/Sachsenhausen bei uns...

Mfg Honiggurami

Ps: Und ich rede nicht nur von ein paar Wurmdosen, das ist schon erheblich mehr...


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage: Geht ihr Nachts angeln?*

momentan geh ich nicht los. bis -12 grad sind mir einfach zu kalt für die brandung. da bekomme ich keinen watti an den haken.


----------

